# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Clomid & Cycles, speaking of which

## The Iron Game

Ok so we have established that if we do a 10 week cycle with sust we must wait for 3 possibly as much as 4 weeks before starting clomid and this is then followed by 3 weeks of clomid therapy. So since stopping the sust up until when finishing the clomid we are off cycle for 6 weeks and will be done with the clomid in week 16. If you obey the time on = time off rule (which I dont  :Big Grin: ) then you must wait until week 26 to start another cycle.

Now by manipulating esters and fast acting and longer lasting steroids we can cut out that 6 week back and begin clomid almost days after out last injection. What does this mean? Well not only does it ensure that you know exactly when to begin clomid therapy but also will ensure that steroid blood levels are low enough to let the games begin. This will also allow ya to finish clomid therapy 3 weeks in advance and thus your next cycle.
It doesnt really matter what you are using, just make sure you switch over to faster acting steroids towards the end, one possible method to avoid a big crash and it doesnt cost ya a dime 

There are also certain regimes that can be followed to help keep the gains made during the cycle. Anyway on the basis of that here's my next one.


*******E'thate****Prop****Fina****Winny*****Anavar 

Week 01*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 02*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 03*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 04*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 05*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 06*250mgs Etd******75mgs Ed***********50mgs Ed
Week 07***********100mgs Ed*****100mgs Ed**50mgs Ed
Week 08***********100mgs Ed*****100mgs Ed**50mgs Ed
Week 09***********100mgs Ed*****100mgs Ed**50mgs Ed
Week 10*************************100mgs Ed**50mgs Ed
***********************CLOMID*********************


Insulin to be used first 3 weeks followed by a 6 week break then back on to end the cycle and bridge with. 

T3 25mcgs daily for first 3 weeks and then for last 6 weeks with the insulin

----------


## The Iron Game

yes, to a certain degree but not right up to the very end is it beneficial, if you were using only prop and enanthate and no other steroids then I would begin clomid about 5 days after my lasy injection of prop, but that is why I am running the anavar and winny past the prop, in a sense I am tapering down even further from prop to something with an even shorter half life.

----------


## dane26

i've been reading lately about guys switching to prop towards the end of their sus cycles. it looks like a good idea, i may try it. i'm more interested in keeping results, rather than getting back on quicker, but i've read the prop switch does that too

----------


## The Iron Game

yeah Dane, the prop should do that, with sustanon or a longer ester you may either be off aas too long and lose some gains or start clomid too early and waste it. this wont be the case with prop  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Nobody

I just switch back to dbol after my last enanthate shot (week6), like this: 30mg (next day), 40 (day after), 50, 60, 70, 80.....to 120mg for the last couple of days at week 8

----------


## The Iron Game

Mr Nobody, I cant really use dbol anymore or as much as id like to  :Frown:  it causes some of the worst acne I ever had in my life. Also what would you consider as being the half life of enanthate ?

----------


## The original jason

Hmm IG I have been thinking about this since you first started talkin about it and I keep thinkng why didnt I think of that lol well cant be perfect I guess, just looked hard and managed to find some prop although its 2ml/100mg never heard of the make either body something or other anyway so I will run the test enanth and deca to week 8 then run prop and winnie weeks 9,10,11 and clomid weeks 12,13,14 hcg im doing 500iu's eod all cycle unless I notice any shrinkage ill move up to ed instead. So I reckon im giving your method a try im well charged up now going for broke 8 weeks after this cycle got the next cycle planned the only thing that will stop me now is if my hair starts coming out again lol thanks for the info

peace
Jason

----------


## iron4life79

this is eerily familiar i.g...................................... :Big Grin:  




peace bb79

----------


## Mr. Nobody

Half life of enanthate is 5 days

----------


## Joe Young

are you using GH? how many iu's day...

----------


## The Iron Game

Yep barbells it sure is  :Smilie:  just a little less test

Thanks Mr N, just checking for the next one  :Smilie: . So you run the dbol for 2 weeks or 3? 

OJ, so you get hairloss quite easily or only when on certain steroids ? That hcg is gonna be interesting, hope ya dont break out with acne. I wasnt the first to thing of the idea but for something so simple its a shame it isnt followed or used by too many yet.

Joe Young , if only I could afford some gh right now but unfortunately not. Goods news is my igf is gonna be used instead of insulin for the post cycle bridge.

----------


## Psycoswole

Perfect IG. Now this is what im talkin about!!!!

----------


## basskiller

Good post, but I have a comment.. In a supposed10 week cycle of sust, your actually running a 13 or 14 week cycle because of the Decanoate ester in it. 
Now to achieve a real 10 wk cycle of sust you only have to run it for 7 weeks, cause for most of the esters that are in it are relatively long. You will lose some for the shorter esters.

This would allow you to also start your next cycle earlier. 


In your cycle weeks 7 through 9 you will have an abundance of test in your system as due to the sust and prop. Even though the sust will only be in your system a little by the end of the ninth week. 

But nice cyc though! looks well thought out!
bass

----------


## Mr. Nobody

IG this time I did it week 1-3 at 50mg/day, enanthate at 1000mg/week, week 4-6 enanthate at 1500mg, no dbol , than week 7 & 8 dbol again as noted above without enanthate. End of week 8 I am totally clean,
next time I just front load the enanthate and finish with dbol.

Just started on 20iu slin and 30g creatine and I feel like I am about to explode....

----------


## The original jason

Hmm about the hairloss well it was funny im one of them people that has no hair in the bed or shower or doesnt see any coming out but seems like its dissapearing off my head lol think its paranoia cos the thought of going bald scares me. Anyway to be serious primo causes me really noticeable hairloss test and dbol minimal really but I have never gone to high doses with the test now im running dbol at 45mg per day and it seems ok so far about 10 days in nothing to notice yet well I have a few itches at night which I beleive is the signs of excess dht in your scalp but I dont know if that is true?. As for the acne I got bad bacne last time from the dbol and hcg so this time im doing panthotenic acid so far im on 1.2g per day and any spots I had just dried up it seems excellent for its this purpose I didnt use it last cycle cos I couldnt get any but I have no found a good cheap source for it so thats cool thanks again

Peace
Jason

----------


## The original jason

bump for a good post

----------


## sp33dg33k

i'm gettin really bad acne from dbol too... so that B5 is workin really good 4 u jason? cant seem to find the shit in the vitamin shops here but i haven't really looked super hard yet either.

----------


## Adaptek

Great post IG. 

Some people may question why you start the winny so late, when apparently winny help curb sides from Fina.

Also please explain how someone could incorporate some clen , T3, slin into this cycle or maybe bridge with it.

----------


## The original jason

u can get vit B5 online from I think its swansonsvitamins.com its only like 5$ for 100x500mg tabs

peace
Jason

----------


## dane26

lots of info. gotta give it a bump. good post.

----------


## G Child

Just learning all kinds of wonderful things everyday :Big Grin:  Gotta love it!

----------


## The Iron Game

Thanks Psycoswole  :Smilie: 

Yep, basskiller it is true but it wont really be a 13-14 week cycle if you stop sust in week 10. The only ester you will be benefitting from is the decanoate in sust which I believe is 100mgs / 250mgs/ml. Now the decanoate peaks at 4-5 days some have stated within 48 hours (something I need to look into) so if it peaks then all you have left is the decline in decanoate until week 13-14. So it is wise to add something to this as well (short acting). If we run the shorter half life steroid for 4-5 weeks we will be absolutely certain that there is no more decanoate active and thus clomid therapy will be beneficial.

OJ, itchyness in your hair is not a good sign, I remember primobolan at 600+mgs/week and the itchyness was followed by itching which was followed by hair falling out as I ran my hands through my head  :Frown:  be careful there brutha.

Thanks JJ  :Smilie:

----------


## gearedup

This does work very well... I always start a cycle with fast acting roids and end the cycle with them to! that way I seem to get the most out of a cycle, hits you faster and leaves your body quicker!

Awesome post bro!

----------


## Psycoswole

bump it up, classic thread, should be regarded as essential newbie reading

----------


## wario

Newbie here.............loveing it "BUMP"

----------


## gonzo

great info
Thanx

----------

